

Superior threat identification systems - m4wk3r
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/02/troops-in-astan-will-see-through-walls-in-2010/
Looks like we'll be able to tell camera's from RPG's soon enough.
======
m4wk3r
Looks like we'll be able to tell camera's from RPG's soon enough. I wouldn't
mind my tax dollars going towards equipping every chopper with this sort of
imaging technology... though hopefully they'll go beyond what the article
discusses (predator-style heartbeat weapons-lock) and use it for something
that's even more useful: making sure the person you're shooting at is actually
an enemy. I can't imagine that the signature of a weapon would be much more
difficult than that of a heartbeat to detect.

